# Oz Day Weekend At Tamworth - Coooooeeeee



## Fatgodzilla (5/1/09)

Just got roped into a weekend at Tamworth for the Country Music Festival. Been dying to go for years - looking forward to the event.

Two questions - any other brewing brethren making the journey ? I'm keen to talk craft beer and hopefully bring some good'ums along for a few around the campfire.

How many local AHBers are there ? Sorry, on a bus tour so can't make detours, otherwise Cracka would repay those beers he won for me ! 

Can we organise a brew tasting there ?


----------



## wyatt_girth (5/1/09)

Mate, Some good times to be had there. I haven't been for a few years but I used to live there and it was good value. Even if you aren't into country music, which I'm not, you can still find somethin thats worth a look'n'listen. Been wantin to get back for a while but just haven't made it. Last time I went, maybe four or five years back, we actually went to see Xavier Rudd and it was a good weekend all round. Still got family there but just don't get there often.


----------



## redbeard (5/1/09)

I heard the rumour that a few kegs of the seasonal Squires Raspberry Ale will be at Tamworth this year. Post up your happy snaps when you get back FGZ.


----------



## Fatgodzilla (6/1/09)

redbeard said:


> I heard the rumour that a few kegs of the seasonal Squires Raspberry Ale will be at Tamworth this year. Post up your happy snaps when you get back FGZ.



With my luck that'll be the only beer I'll find ! 

Nightmare stuff !!!

I'll bump this thread again later to see if anyone else is going !


----------



## yardy (6/1/09)

the Oasis Hotel out on Armidale Rd used to have a massive turnout on Aussie Day, bands, wet t-shirt comps :icon_chickcheers: , haven't been for years though.

Cheers
Yard


----------



## Cracka (6/1/09)

Fatgodzilla said:


> Just got roped into a weekend at Tamworth for the Country Music Festival. Been dying to go for years - looking forward to the event.
> 
> Two questions - any other brewing brethren making the journey ? I'm keen to talk craft beer and hopefully bring some good'ums along for a few around the campfire.
> 
> ...



What dates Fat?

I'll be heading over that way for a bucks party, paintball, drinking beer, the usual stuff


----------



## anegula09 (1/12/09)

I wish we could all meet up one weekend and do a midtown tour and then end at a bar that would be mad fun


----------



## jayse (1/12/09)

Mid town it is then, see ya at noon back in january 2009!


Strange post


----------



## Fatgodzilla (1/12/09)

jayse said:


> Mid town it is then, see ya at noon back in january 2009!
> 
> 
> Strange post




Using the word "strange" coming from you Jayse ... pot calling the kettle black ? :lol: 

Lead to believe this is Zwickel's little girl. Happy to have a beer with Lothar's wild child ! You coming to Tamworth 2010 Anegula ?


----------

